# Droid 2 Global crashing while using GPS?



## AnotherVersion (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm on my 3rd iteration of the D2G, first two had issues using GPS with Google Maps. When I would open Google Maps with GPS enabled and the layer set to "satellite" the devices would hang indefinitely, and if I put either of them to sleep they would invariably crash and reboot to the Droid eye.

So after the first one started dying and I got it replaced, I expected that to be it; isolated incident. Seconded device, same problems emerged. Third device is now hanging on Google Maps. Anybody have any suggestions? I'm going to copy/paste logcat from the last (almost) crash on the 3rd device.

Also of note is the:

```
[ERROR]	AKMD2(1171)	x = 520, y = -88, z = 788
```
Which pings constantly what my XYZ axes are into the logcat. Weird, huh?


----------



## joshontech (Jun 25, 2011)

I have the Droid 2 global as well but i am not experiencing that problem. Might be because i am running the Hexen rom on it? Anyways it even worked on stock rom so im not sure why your phones had this problem.


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

I've had the same problem with my phone as well, it will not play nice with Google Maps using GPS, could try playing with the GPS settings and see if it's a problem in there, or maybe it's another glitch in the software.


----------

